# Scotch-Brite Pads



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a few suggestions. 

Great for cleaning metal surfaces, as their material won't rust.

Great for finishing. They are available in several "grit equivalents", identifiable by their color. 

They can be cut and applied directly to the sandpaper on a ROS or a finishing sander.

If you damage or need a replacement filter for the air compressor pump, they can be cut to fit.

*Here is a chart* with what's available.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Cman, I have been wanting to try theese but had no idea of the grit equivelancy.

Now I can pick some up with confidence!


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I mostly use an oil finish. I use the maroon to apply and rub in the oil finish. The slurry helps to fill the pores.

I also find that when applying a WB gel stain, the white is good to remove most of the raised grain during the application of the stain.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Box Stores*

3M is making these for sanding purposes now. You can find them as sanding blocks in the paint isles a the box stores. Although alittle different than the standard pad.

Thanks CabinetMan for the post. I had forgotten about using them for sanding.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

rrich said:


> I mostly use an oil finish. I use the maroon to apply and rub in the oil finish. The slurry helps to fill the pores.
> 
> I also find that when applying a WB gel stain, the white is good to remove most of the raised grain during the application of the stain.


 
I use them all the time to remove dust nibs, etc. between clear coats but never thought of using them as an applicator pad with oils. Interesting - have to try that.


----------

